# Revisting a old friend



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Was going though my slingshot cabinet to see what I have to put up on eBay this week when I came across the first slingshot I made in the current phase of my life. As you can see not much has changed except I used blue exercise bands from the physical therapy I was inflicted with at the time. Hey if it aint broke don't fix it... but I decided that in order to make it a little more usable it needed a slight update..

Shortened the forks a tad, put 107's on it and set it up as a beanshooter..

I liked it before, but I do have to say it is a little more functional now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have no doubt that's a better shooter now, Scott. I've gone back and tinkered with a few of mine, too. We live and learn (Well, some of us do. A few are actually born with all the knowledge they need. :yeahright: )


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think all the time that if this was all you ever shot then you wouldn't really be missing that much.

Good stuff!


----------

